# Fort Myers Area



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

Headed to Ft Myers/Estero area after Christmas and would like to do some fishing. I'll be staying right on Estero River and could also fish shore of Ft Myers Beach or Piers. Anyone have advice on what to fish for and bait to use? I've never fished in Florida. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well, since I live here, maybe I can help. The Red fishing has been off the chain lately, not sure if it will continue but it could. The Trout fishing has picked up lately as well, and by then I would expect the snapper, whiting, and sheepshead should be doing well too. Don't mistake the sheepshead with the Michigan variety, very different, and best to fish for them off piers etc. Use shrimp for the most part, but things like Johnson Silver minnows in gold work well too. If you are staying in Estero, you can fish any beach you can get to, but if you bring some light waders I would suggest that. Even the water will be warmer than Michigan, obviously, but still worth doing. Fish the inter coastal for the reds. Snook season is closed now, but there may be a few around for catch and release. Hope that helps some.


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

Toto - thanks very much for the info. I'll pick up some bait from the local shop. Would the beach and intercostal be better fishing than the river? I'll be a couple miles inland with river in the back yard. Thanks, Mose


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Lee/fishing_piers.html


Check this site out. 

Fish the piers on moving tides, usually as high is coming in. Sheepies will be all over the piers and if lucky maybe some triple tail in the passes.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Don't use a whole shrimp for the sheepies. Cut them into several pieces and use just one piece on your hook. They are very good at stealing your bait.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

You can probably pick up some fish in the river, but I've never really heard much about it. Try fishing along Estero Blvd, the road that runs from Bonita Beach to Ft Myers Beach. Plenty of access and wadable water there, you can also fish the near the bridges also. One place I've done pretty good is at the doggy beach, it's the second bridge going from Bonita Beach north. In general, I think I would spend more time along the inter coastal than the Estero River.

Alleyes, that's very true, quick little suckers.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

My father runs a charter out of port Charlotte. Let me know if you'd like to set something up.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I took a charter with The Jigs Up and had an amazing time, it was pretty reasonable compared to the rest. IMO its worth spending the cash and getting put directly on the fish. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

My father runs a charter out of port Charlotte. Let me know if you'd like to set something up.

Please send PM with info and rates. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

I took a charter with The Jigs Up and had an amazing time, it was pretty reasonable compared to the rest. IMO its worth spending the cash and getting put directly on the fish. 

I looked him up and sent email to web site. It came back undeliverable. So I called and got generic voicemail. Left message. But I appreciate the recommendations. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

You box is full second time I've tried sending you a pm

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

goats said:


> http://www.saltchef.com/catch_fish/FL/Lee/fishing_piers.html
> 
> 
> Check this site out.
> ...


That's a great site. Thanks for sending


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CousinMose (May 28, 2013)

duckbuster0123 said:


> You box is full second time I've tried sending you a pm
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Just cleared it out. Only had 3 messages in there though. Sorry about that.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Be aware that most salt water critters have sharp teeth, especially sheep head which hang around pilings, so break offs are not uncommon...


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

The card he gave me has a number of 2398104780 just to make sure you got the same. He did tell me he was in the middle of getting his website up and going. Hope this helps and have a good time. 

I also have a thread in this section from my trip with him if you want to see his rig and so forth. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Toto, besides saltwater fishing, is there any nearby inland lakes that have Lg Mouth bass or bluegill or crappie to fish for. We're coming down after Christmas for 3 months.I will probably take a trip to Okachobee sometime while I'm down there and hire a guide for the day, but was just wondering if there is anything closer?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I really don't know of any closer lakes than the Big O, I do know if you could sneak on to the golf courses there are some pretty healthy bass in most of em. You can fish the canals where ever you find them and hook up on Tilapia etc. If you do go to the Big 0 check out Mark King, one of the best charters out there for bass. If I do come up with some closer lakes, I'll let ya know.
http://markkingfishing.com/

http://www.florida-guides.com/directory/southwest/fort-myers.html


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Toto, will be sending out an E-Mail to Mark. Hoping to leave for Ft Meyers the Sat. after Christmas. Pulling a 34ft Everest 5th wheel. We will be staying at Sun Seeker RV Resort. Are you familiar with this park? I'll have the lap top so we can keep up with news in Fla and to keep up with whats going on back home. If we like Sun Seekers we will keep our 5th wheel there. If not, we'll have 3 months to find what we really like. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Not familiar with Sun Seekers, where is that at?? Like I said earlier, if I find out about any inland waters for bass or whatever, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

SunSeekers RV park is at 19701 N Tamiami Trail North Ft. Meyers 33903.
Need a break I the weather up here so we can head south after Christmas. Don't want to pull a 12k pound camper on ice and snow. Thanks for info on any inland lakes, but may have to learn to pier fish.


----------

